# Possible Keiki with bud



## Chelsea D (May 1, 2019)

Hey everyone, 
I’m super new to this group so I’m really hoping someone can help me out. I have an orchid plant that started growing leaves from the side of the flower spike. I did some research and was convinced it was a Keiki. I have been inspecting it for roots and flower spikes but what it’s forming looks like a flower bud. I’m very confused and I want to make sure my plant is healthy. I have attached pictures. I’ve tried to do more research but I haven’t seen anything like this in anything I’ve looked at. If you can help or give me some advice I’d really appreciate it!!!


----------



## orchid527 (May 1, 2019)

Chelsea

Your plant is fine. The keiki is just flowering with a bud and no spike. The meristematic tissue on the plant can become anything. I have seen mature phals with a single root growing out of the crown. Things like this happen with paphs too, such as flowers emerging from the sheath without a spike. Mike


----------

